# How long does constipation last?



## lucky527 (Mar 16, 2009)

Hey,So after my symptoms the past two months, I'm pretty convinced I have IBS. I saw my doctor last week, and she said it was too soon to tell, but it sounded like it could be the start of it.Anyway, my only concern is that it seems like most people on here have normal bowel movements from time to time, and are just constipated sometimes or most of the time. I've only had about a total of one week of normal bowel movements in the past month. For the rest, I've had to take Milk of Magnesia to get anything out (besides very small BM).My doctor put me on a high-fiber diet so maybe it's just taking awhile for that to kick in. I've been following the diet for about a week now, and had much better results at the beginning of the week than I'm having now.I guess I'm just concerned that my constipation is pretty much nonstop. Is that normal? Thanks!


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi, from what you've described, I feel it's still within normal range -- everyone's IBS is different... Are you still taking the Milk of Magnesia together with the high fiber diet? A combination of treatments may work better than just a single one. And your dr.'s right in saying that it takes a while for the fiber to fully kick in. I'd give it a month or so and see how things, go. Are you only on a diet or are you taking extra fiber supplements as well? IBS symptoms do fluctuate, so if you're on a high fiber diet only, then it may be just the fluctuation, or I'd talk to the dr. and see if it's time to intro a little more fiber into the diet. If you're taking fiber supplements, it's a good idea to start from much lower than the suggested dosage and then go gradually up to that dosage over like a span of 2-4 weeks. For the constipation, if you're able to pass gas or BM's (even if it's just small BM's) then you're still OK... If you haven't passed a BM for a week and unable to pass gas at all, then you need to go see the dr. immediately.


----------



## lucky527 (Mar 16, 2009)

No, I haven't taken Milk of Magnesia since I started the high fiber diet, but I was considering starting again. I just don't want to become dependent. I haven't taken fiber supplements yet either ... my doctor said to wait at least two weeks before I did that because it's better to take natural fiber.There are days when I have a hard time passing gas. But I've never gone a day without it. Sometimes it's just a few hours throughout the day when I can't, and some days I have no problems at all. Is that OK?(I had an Xray done today to make sure it's nothing else, but I just need to keep my mind at ease while I wait for the results.)


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi I completely understand From what you've described, it seems that you're very OK  -- I understand how uncomfortable (even painful) C can be, though... Hope you could put your mind at ease a bit more now Keep us updated on how you do.


----------



## lucky527 (Mar 16, 2009)

The Xray results were fine ... just showed that I was very constipated. I'll give my diet another couple of weeks and see if things start to improve.


----------

